# Lindberg 1/16 Union Horse Drawn Field Artillery KIT - mini review



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The kit arrived this morning and what a huge kit, over 240 pieces, high quality styrene hardly no flash-molded and made in USA.The kit detail is your traditional early sixties kit, the detail on figures are a tad soft,like a marx figure, but will look great painted.Metal chains are included,Kit is for the moderate experiece builder, .This is a weathering kit, a painters dream kit, person with moderate painting skills will have no problems, but I strongly recommend an airbrush for painting horses, wheels etc.Instructions are not so detailed, in some assemblying areas, making a abase is highly recommended to display and picking up model, over all I give this kit a high rating.Oh yes the styrene is white, hope this little review helps, I will be building this kit at some point.Please view pics below.Thanks for looking, feel free to ask questions.
Randy


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Nice little review Buzz.

Not a kit I'd ever get for myself, but looking at those pictures fill me with a little of that child-like glee I get whenever I open a new kit.

I'm sure you'll do a fantasic job on it.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Looks Great! I have the Lindberg Concord Stagecoach which is the same scale and looks like it may be in the same series as that one. Didn't even know that one existed. Might look into getting one. 

Does it say limited edition on the box? Mine has #515 of 2500.

James


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

JamesDFarrow said:


> Looks Great! I have the Lindberg Concord Stagecoach which is the same scale and looks like it may be in the same series as that one. Didn't even know that one existed. Might look into getting one.
> 
> Does it say limited edition on the box? Mine has #515 of 2500.
> 
> James


James there is no limited release number on box.
Randy


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Thanks!

What was the price if you don't mind me asking?

James


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

James 1 paid 63.99 from burbank house of hobbies plus 23.00 shipping no duty.This kit was re released in jan 2008
http://store.houseofhobbies.com/li1ciwarunar.html

Randy


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

It looks like a great kit. I can't wait to see what you do with it, buzz.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...can't wait to see what you'll do with this kit Randy! Thanks for the info. I think there is a Confederate version of this kit too (just a different flag). I counted 34 stars on the Union flag, seems about right.


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

buzzconroy said:


> James 1 paid 63.99 from burbank house of hobbies plus 23.00 shipping no duty.This kit was re released in jan 2008
> http://store.houseofhobbies.com/li1ciwarunar.html
> 
> Randy


Thanks!

James (at Work)


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

You're all very wellcome for the review.

Randy


----------

